

How the Shawshank Redemption Became One of the Most Beloved Films of All Time - Mz
http://www.vanityfair.com/vf-hollywood/2014/09/shawshank-redemption-anniversary-story

======
ASquare
Deserves this status - it truly is one of the best movies ever made.

~~~
Glyptodon
I've always found opinions on this movie a bit baffling.

While it's far from a bad movie, it's never been clear to me why so many
consider it one of the best movies (or the best movie) of all time.

Sometimes I wonder if it's an example of an "acceptable collective opinion,"
the sort of thing people half believe and say without really thinking too
deeply as part of natural instinct towards social integration.

~~~
justintocci
no no no. this is a very well engineered movie. Everything that occurs in the
movie is specifically designed to generate an emotional response. Some
responses are positive, others negative. iirc, they always develop in a way
where they could go either way, and then they break. this creates suspense and
surprise, heightening the response. I could go on for an hour about all the
audience manipulations in this movie but there isn't room here. suffice it to
say that, its not hype, it is actually very well designed.

~~~
ASquare
Agreed. This movie possibly has the best EQ to IQ ratio I've seen. In other
words the balance of heart or emotional content to stuff that requires the
main character to have brains and dare I say, a hacker mentality, is just
superlative

